# Sending cargo from the UK to AD



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone please advise re: sending cargo from the UK to Abu Dhabi?

We won't be sending much over - probably less than 100kg worth of personal possessions (toys, some clothes, some kitchen equipment etc), and I was wondering what you would advise - should we send this by air or ship it over?

I know air freight would be a little more expensive, but for a relatively small amount of cargo, would it be worth it? We don't need it really urgently, although we would prefer it arriving relatively soon after we arrive (i.e. cargo to arrive in late August) and there won't be any _excessively_ high value items - although there will be some decently priced goods and toys which may have a sentimental value!

And finally - from personal experience, can anyone recommend a company they used in the UK, for air freight or shipping?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Timeline-wise, you can't take delivery of anything till your visa is processed. If it arrives before, then you will have to consider storage (demurrage) costs.


----------



## cambridge_lad (Aug 11, 2015)

Could you recommend any reliable cargo companies please?
Also, I do not have an accommodation in Abu Dhabi yet but will find an apartment well before they deliver the cargo. Is it still possible to send the cargo and tell the company my address later?


----------

